# Nicaragua



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from those posted in today's _Golden Princess Reaches Nicaragua_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos I posted in today's *Walking the Streets and Cathedral of Granada, Nicaragua*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It's Fun Photo Friday, so here are samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Granada and a Hint of Lake Nicaragua_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mom's statue looks like she is associated with the big building (cathedral?) in the bg of the second shot in post one. I love cathedrals!

(I'm also envious of the traveling you get to do!)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You've a good eye, Hooded Claw.  Facing the statue, that cathedral would be to your left and behind you.  It's right across the street in the Central Park.

My next blog series is closer to home.  Last year we did the Taos Loop into the Carson National Forest, which is one of the top fall foliage drives in the country.  I've already blogged about part of that trip, our excursion to Trinity Site where the first atomic device was detonated, but I saved the fall foliage part to coincide with the lead up into this year's season.  That series will begin September 26, after I wrap up the Chile-to-Los Angeles cruise series on the 23rd.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples shots from today's article _Reaching Lake Nicaragua_ (the 19th largest lake on Earth, and 9th largest in the Western Hemisphere):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the photos posted in today's _Continuing Around the Islets of Granada_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Intellectually, I know there are monkeys in Central America, but it just seems WRONG somehow to have monkeys on the same continent as the USA!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Haven't followed much of the current election season, I take it.

Sorry. Couldn't resist _that_ setup.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Lake Nicaragua Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the photos I posted in today's article _Among the Islets of Granada, Lake Nicaragua_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from Nicaragua in today's article _Masaya Volcano and a Whiff of Brimstone_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Samples of the photos I posted in today's article _Among the Islets of Granada, Lake Nicaragua_:


The bird is a snowy egret, whose plumage was long ago popular for lady's hats. The black legs with yellow feet are the cue. Nice environmental shot of a patiently-waiting hunter. And he clearly is in volcanic territory!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, it is, Hooded Claw.  That's why I titled the shot "A no-regret egret on the rocks".


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Lake Nicaragua and Masaya Volcano*:


----------

